

We Can #PowerOurPlanet by Exercising - stanfordreid
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/we-can-power-our-planet-by-exercising/x/10374325

======
greenyoda
OK, let's do the numbers. A 200 pound person exercising for an hour on an
elliptical trainer burns 816 kilocalories.[1] If that energy could be
converted to electrical power without any loss, it would generate 0.95
kilowatt hours.[2] That wouldn't put a big dent in my daily electricity
consumption on a hot summer day when I'm running my refrigerator and air
conditioner. If I had an electric car with a 53kWh battery like a Tesla
Roadster[3], it would take me almost two months to charge the battery by
working out for an hour a day.

[1]
[http://www.myfitnesspal.com/exercise/lookup](http://www.myfitnesspal.com/exercise/lookup)
(note that dietary "calories" are actually kilocalories).

[2] [http://www.flightpedia.org/convert/816-kilocalories-to-
kilow...](http://www.flightpedia.org/convert/816-kilocalories-to-kilowatt-
hours.html)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_Roadster](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_Roadster)

------
stanfordreid
Why do people go to the gym? It's because they're motivated. Whether it's to
impress a girl/guy, get in shape, or to look great on the beach this summer,
motivated people do incredible things. I am #MotivatedByMotivation, it
inspires me. From this inspiration, we developed a new way to power our
planet. A way that utilizes the most infinite resource known to man: Human
Motivation!

The #PowerOurPlanet fitness system will change the world as we know it. No
other piece of equipment on the market offers you the opportunity to
independently produce enough electricity to power your whole home while
receiving the benefits of a quality workout.

The workout equipment we are engineering is infused with our turbine
integrated resistance technology, unique when compared to its competitors. In
order to connect the equipment to the grid you would need a grid-tie-inverter
(carried by most hardware chains, but will be included in the retail package.
We are also developing portable storage pods to take your electricity with you
on the go. For in house use the #PowerOurPlanet fitness system will not be
very costly and with consistent use, will pay for itself in just a few months
of free electricity. You wouldn’t have to pay health club memberships and you
would potentially earn money from a negative meter read.

